# foam pad to collect debris



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

so im beginning to see buildups of detritous in my pico and ac70 filter.

where can i buy some cheap foam pads to collect and remove debris?

does it have to be aquarium specific foampads or can i find similar products at hardware stores for a fraction of the price?

thanks any info will help. have a great day


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

any help with foampads or filter floss? thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

BAs sells large rolls of filter floss for like 10 bucks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

20 square feet for 14.99 @ BA

Or visit a fabric shop for cotton batting sheets.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks hitch n will, great info  ill be sure to pick some up on my next visit to ba


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw some polyester batting being sold at cdn tire as "fake snow" the other day, pretty big roll for $8


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

is that stuff aquarium safe though?

its a small tank so i just need some basic stuff to collect debris n then throw away.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

polyester is chemically inert, so I think it should be fine.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

times like these i wonder why people will buy commercial branded filter sleeves for like $10 bux a sleeve? lol


----------

